# Malej se jim plet pod nohy



## parolearruffate

Hello to everybody! I'm very happy I found this forum. I'm translating a book from czech into italian. It is Nocni prace by Jachym Topol. I now finished the translation, but there are some sentences I'm not sure about. I hope someone of you can help me.

Malej byl nastvanej, porad se placal na dvorku. Byl tam s mamou. Kamaradila se s holkama, ty za ni porad chodily. Malej se jim plet pod nohy.

What do you think it means: he was always there with them, also in the sense he annoyed them a bit?

Thank you very much


----------



## Jana337

Ciao e benvenuta! 

You are absolutely right - he wouldn't leave them alone (well, that's too much to expect from a baby), they couldn't chit-chat without being interrupted etc. It also implies a certain clumsiness of a toddler.

Purtroppo non so come tradurlo in italiano. Forse traballare? Sembra di essere una parola per gli ubriachi ma non mi viene in mente niente d'altro. Appena riesci a trovare un'espressione più adatta, diccela affinché te la controliamo. 

Non vedo l'ora di leggere altre domande ceche. 

Jana


----------



## parolearruffate

Tak mluvis italsky! Tak myslim ze jsem to prekladala dobre. "Piccolo sempre tra i piedi". Italsky to znamena prave to. It's not a baby anyway, but a child, the youngest of the two brothers.
Diky moc... otazek mam opravdu spoustu!!!
Diky diky diky


----------



## Jana337

parolearruffate said:
			
		

> Tak mluvíš italsky! Tak myslim, že jsem to překládala přeložila (much better!) dobře. "Piccolo sempre tra i piedi" . Italsky to znamená právě to. It's not a baby anyway, but a child, the youngest of the two brothers.
> Díky moc... otázek mám opravdu spoustu!!!
> Díky díky díky


Confermo, "sempre tra i piedi" va benissimo.

I added diacritic into your marvelous Czech sentences for the benefit of other learners of my mother tongue who parse Czech threads. 

The first post:


> It is Noční práce by Jáchym Topol.
> 
> Malej byl naštvanej, pořád se plácal na dvorku. Byl tam s mámou. Kamarádila se s holkama, ty za ní pořád chodily. Malej se jim plet pod nohy.


A remark for the others: The endings in "malej byl naštvanej" are typical of Bohemian dialects. Standard Czech: Malý byl naštvaný.

Jana


----------



## parolearruffate

It's great that you also correct my czech... Unfortunatly I don't have many occasions to improve my "active" language.
Grazie.


----------

